# Angels For Hope



## Wobbles

*Please DO NOT abuse this*

Angels for Hope is an organization that offers free crocheted angels for anyone in need of hope. 
We attach a small card with the angel to say to an injured or ill person, you are not alone, others do care, 
and you are in our thoughts and prayers. 
At your request we can add your name to the card. 
In addition to crocheted angels, we also offer butterflies and smiley faces 

https://www.angelsforhope.org/

I got an angel for hope after our ectopic ordeal, it did take a couple of weeks to arrive but its raelly lovely & made with warmth. The sites picture does no justice to the angel I got.

Don't forget to donate a little.

x


----------



## ablaze

that is a beautifull idea, i have no losses but looking at what alot of you girls have went through have made a little donation, because if it helps someone smile im all for it :D


----------



## Wobbles

Aw Yvanne x

My angels white & gorgously done. I told the persons it was for me & why rather than the send it to someone option I never got an email to confirm but it was a lovely surprise when it arrived.

x


----------



## ablaze

i just noticed u can become a maker of them too!! oh if only i knew how to crouquet(sp!!) that would be such a lovely thing to know how happy you are making someone!!!


----------



## Wobbles

It is a little crazy how the smallest of things can touch you when you are placed in the situation a lot of us have.

x


----------



## ablaze

its such a good idea!! i hope people who need a bit of hope on here get one!!! Im really sentimental wen it comes to things like this!!! give me a home made card any day :D


----------



## Wobbles

Same as me!

I still have my note OH left for me on the TV for when I woke up from the op.


----------



## ablaze

awww!!! i have a note 4m my oh sayin summit like, ive done the dishes, cant w8 2 c u wen u get home love u so much thanx 4 completin my life!!!! i


----------



## Wobbles

Aww bless him @ I've done the dishes!

x


----------



## ablaze

i know lol!!! typical male wanting praise for doin summit!!


----------



## Wobbles

Was that "You gave birth I did the dishes"? :rofl:


----------



## ablaze

lol that sounds about right lol!!! now oops ive gatecrashed ur post, feel free 2 delete my ramblings :oops:


----------



## Wobbles

Nooo! Rambling is good :D


----------



## ElliesMum

I went onto the Angels for Hope site a couple of months ago and told my story about Ellie. I had completely forgotten about it until this morning when i received my angel. It was a complete surprise and a most welcome one that brought on the tears. We have made Ellie a keepsake box and had a plaque made with her name and date of birth on. I lined it all at the weekend and we have only just finished it. It couldnt have come at a better time. Now i have an angel to put with my Angel's things.


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

Beautiful aren't they? x


----------



## ElliesMum

They are absolutely gorgeous. So simple but yet so beautiful. I couldnt believe how much i cried when i got it.


----------



## lilmumma

i got one of those, i have two actually, one arrived the day of Abi's funeral even though it was ordered a month before apparently, ironic much?

It was put in with Abi and the other we got in a box which has lots of things stored at the top of our warderobe. Thanks for the link


----------



## cookie

our angel for hope was waiting for us when we got home from our first appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic in Liverpool - felt really comforted, almost like someone knew how anxious I had been! they are a beautiful idea xx


----------



## cheryl

I went on just after my miscarrage and yesterday I got mine in the post I too had forgot about it.
It is gorgeous and I will treasure it forever.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I just ordered one for my fiance, people over look him when they think about us losing our son, maybe a random act of kindness will warm his heart. I love him so much, thank you for posting this. I also made a donation, what they do is so beautiful. We got a crochet blanket when I had the m/c from people that work with the hospital, so I know how touching it can be to receive a surprise when you least expect something good.


----------



## Snowball

I have just ordered one of these for our little Beau's memory box. They are so lovely.


----------



## mkmum

just recieved my angel, i can honestly say that it is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen, knowing what went into it to make it and why it was made. thanks for showing me this website.


----------



## krockwell

I tried to order an angel for us back in September when we lost our bub...
Haven't received any emails, or anything on it. :(


----------



## T'elle

i've just ordered an angel of hope for me and my husband :) they look beautiful x


----------



## Snowball

Mine never arrived :(


----------



## JASMAK

I haven't got mine yet either.


----------



## T'elle

My Angel of hope arrived today, its beautiful!!, im thinking of sending a thanks you card and ive made a donation too :) they are beautiful...it made my day xxx


----------



## JASMAK

OMGosh...I got mine today! It has a beaded heart on it. Beautiful. Made me cry. I put it ontop of my drawer of baby clothes beside my bed.


----------



## Rumpskin

I got mine today. A gorgeous pink angel.

Kisses for my two beautiful angels xx


----------



## T'elle

My Angel of hope is on my xmas tree looks gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## krockwell

still haven't received mine... :(


----------



## Wishfull

Got my angel. Its lovely i got a green one as i never reached the stage where i could found out if i was having a boy or girl. Its lovely to have something that i can keep forever. Though in my heart i will keep my angel for ever.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

Wobbles said:


> *Please DO NOT abuse this*
> 
> Angels for Hope is an organization that offers free crocheted angels for anyone in need of hope.
> We attach a small card with the angel to say to an injured or ill person, you are not alone, others do care,
> and you are in our thoughts and prayers.
> At your request we can add your name to the card.
> In addition to crocheted angels, we also offer butterflies and smiley faces
> 
> https://www.angelsforhope.org/
> 
> I got an angel for hope after our ectopic ordeal, it did take a couple of weeks to arrive but its raelly lovely & made with warmth. The sites picture does no justice to the angel I got.
> 
> Don't forget to donate a little.
> 
> x

This is very sweet. I have one baby angel and he or she would be old enough to be in high school... :(

ty wobbles :hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

I received my beautiful Angel yesterday, 
These ladies who make them do a really great job and I would like to thank them from the bottom of my heart, for there kindness and skills that go into making our special Angels to rememebr our Angels by.

Thank You so Much :hugs:


----------



## Smiler

I cant believe I havent seen this thread before. Just had a look and they look beautiful with so much detail. I have made a donation and have just ordered one in memory of my angel. What a fantastic idea :hugs:


----------



## Sara-Rose89

just realised i nver updated that i received mine, i got it abput 2 weeks after i ordered it, it was beautifull its really lovely that these people take there time to make these, i put mine on my xmas tree and every time i looked at it i know my little angel was with me at christmas xxx


----------



## Smiler

I received my Angel this week and just wanted to say how beautiful it is. These people really do such a great job. I made a donation when i ordered it, but was so overwhelmed by it, i have made another donation. Such a worthwhile cause.


----------



## Shelby2007

I just got mine.. it is beautiful!!! This is great.


----------



## rachjim98

Today I got my Angel of Hope and I have to say it is beautiful. It also came at the perfect time today is my EDD and that was a awesome surprise to have that to open. Thanks so much Jackie in Michigan it is done with love and I sure do apprecitate it!

Here is a picture of my angel of hope.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 626.jpg
File size: 84.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## badunkadunk13

I just requested two of the butterflies as my husband and I aren't religious. I wanted one for Christina (the wee one I lost) and one for my husband and I. It'll be something that she and I can share as mother and daughter.


----------



## Rumpskin

I have just requested a blue butterfly - what a wonderful job these people do x


----------



## orange-sox

I got my angel, and it's beautiful... I'm going to get one sent to my nana for her husband that she lost...


----------



## JenJosh

Wobbles said:


> *Please DO NOT abuse this*
> 
> Angels for Hope is an organization that offers free crocheted angels for anyone in need of hope.
> We attach a small card with the angel to say to an injured or ill person, you are not alone, others do care,
> and you are in our thoughts and prayers.
> At your request we can add your name to the card.
> In addition to crocheted angels, we also offer butterflies and smiley faces
> 
> https://www.angelsforhope.org/
> 
> I got an angel for hope after our ectopic ordeal, it did take a couple of weeks to arrive but its raelly lovely & made with warmth. The sites picture does no justice to the angel I got.
> 
> Don't forget to donate a little.
> 
> x

Hi how do i receive an angel? i lost my little 16 month old boy just 5 months ago and would love to have one to put in his memory box and how do i donate?:flower::hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

i would love one x


----------



## TTC2Long

That is such a sweet idea!! I wish I could crochet I would make them for others in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just received my angel and its great. I had actually forgot that i put my name down so it was a lovely suprise to receive it in the post.

Put a smile on my face 
xxxx


----------



## shocker

I requested a little blue angel today and signed up to join after i had looked around the site, what an amazing idea.Such a lovely gesture, im delighted i learned to crochet in school now just hope i can pick up the pattern fast! Im looking forward to it and hope i can start making them soon :hugs: thanks for sharing this wobbles its so lovely


----------



## aviolet

what an awesome website :hugs: I just requested a yellow butterfly :flow: I think I will go back and donate some and request for others in the future.


----------



## MarieGx

I think this is a wonderful idea for all the ladies who've had losses. Although i never had one my best friend recently lost her angel and i think this would be a lovely idea for her x


----------



## Mama Duck

I've just requested one for my Angel. This is a fantastic charity,something so simple that brings joy to so many. Thankyou for sharing this x


----------



## VGibs

I just ordered mine....as our baby was due on Xmas I think it will be a fitting addition to our Christmas tree.


----------



## Wishfull

I recieved my angel for hope over a year ago and it was just lovely. Made me cry and i will always cherish it. At the time i hadnt made a donation but would like to now, as i do honestly believe it brings great comfort to women after losing there angels. How do i donate?


----------



## mushmouth

I received my angel today. its bigger than i thought and totally lovely!

wishfull, i think if you look on their website as shown inthe first post it would tell you
 



Attached Files:







stuff.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## matsuken

They're so really great!


----------



## VGibs

Here is a story about my angels. 

We actually received five angels in the mail. I don't know why or how but we got them. I hung them on a pretty candle holder I have. I looked at these angels everyday and decided I should somehow pay them forward to people who truly need them. I had found out that my daughters teacher had three MC's in a row so I decided she should get one. I wrote her a little note saying what they were for and to continue to be hopeful even though hope seemed lost. I also told her how I thought our little angels were watching over my pregnancy and making sure everything went ok. About two weeks later m y daughter was feeling ill and she called me at work to go and pick her up. Her teacher asked me what my due date was and I replied "Januray 28th" she said "So is mine!" She had conceived again and was absolutely sure that her little angel had something to do with it.


----------



## mushmouth

VGibs said:


> Here is a story about my angels.
> 
> We actually received five angels in the mail. I don't know why or how but we got them. I hung them on a pretty candle holder I have. I looked at these angels everyday and decided I should somehow pay them forward to people who truly need them. I had found out that my daughters teacher had three MC's in a row so I decided she should get one. I wrote her a little note saying what they were for and to continue to be hopeful even though hope seemed lost. I also told her how I thought our little angels were watching over my pregnancy and making sure everything went ok. About two weeks later m y daughter was feeling ill and she called me at work to go and pick her up. Her teacher asked me what my due date was and I replied "Januray 28th" she said "So is mine!" She had conceived again and was absolutely sure that her little angel had something to do with it.


thats beautiful, thank you so much for sharing x


----------



## Mama Duck

I recieved my AOH through the post yesterday,it's beautiful and already it gives me peace,comfort & hope. Mine is cream with a red button heart. I ordered it myself but I can't thank whoever made it enough :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww that is a great idea, i've just ordered an angel for my daughter so she can remember this baby angel we recently lost and give her and us hope that she will be a bg sister yet


----------



## xSamanthax

Ellie has just recieved her Angel of hope, is beautiful! I'll take a picture of it later as she is going to a birthday party soon


----------



## xSamanthax

Had ime to take a pic before we went so here is a link to it on my facebook page, this is Ellie's Angel of Hope 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8194894&l=68c11f7d54&id=622062628


----------



## jojo23

just got my angel in the post this morning!! thanks so so much i adore it and will always cherish it!xx


----------



## Cornish

I received my angel this morning- strangely the same day that I received a letter to call me back into hospital to discuss the pathology results.

Although the letter was very shocking the angel is beautiful.
:hugs:


----------



## hannpin

Just got my angel. how beautiful. Don't think anything has made me smile this way in the past 5 weeks. xxx :flower:


----------



## JPARR01

Just got my angel this morning. Absolutely beautiful! Put a huge smile on my face and the tears were flowing. God bless!


----------



## g_n_ellis

I just requested one for myself. I can't wait to have something tangible to encourage me when I'm sad! Praise God for people like this!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Got my angel last week and I can't tell you how I cherish it :cloud9: I put it in my memory box. What a beautiful thing these people do, God bless them all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## g_n_ellis

I can't wait to get mine and put it in my memory box! I love having something tangible like this to remind me of my little girl. :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

I just got mine this morning. It's white with purple wing tips and an adorable heart button. 

I cannot thank whoever made this enough, it truly brought tears to my eyes. I put it in our hope chest with Ashlyn's stuffed sheep and her bedding set along with some clothes that I recently bought for our future child. When OH and I decide we are ready to have another child, I will surely put that angel up in his/her room so that they will always have Ashlyn looking over them. :cloud9:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

This is lovely!! I have shared the link with my mum, she is a christian and she loves to knit/croquet things. Hopefully she will join, it seems like something she would do! I have also requested an angel, in memory of my 4 sleeping babies! I really hope that this organisation keep up what there doing, it truely is beautiful. I think I will give my angel to my daughter when she is older as a memorial for her brothers and sisters who sadly didnt quite make it into the world xx


----------



## newmrsg

I received my angel last week! I immediately had the biggest smile on my face when I opened the package and pulled out the most perfect angel :) I haven't really smiled nor had any hope for the last 3 weeks and it felt good to have that feeling once again! God bless angels for hope and the wonderful woman who with love sent me and angel! What you all are doing is truly amazing!


----------



## catmac

If you are in the UK and wish to raise awareness around pregnancy loss along with raising funds for the Miscarriage Association please join us.

The walks are taking place at midnight 14th October in to the early hours of 15th October which is Infant & Pregnancy Loss Awareness Day. 
We are still looking for people to organise walks - which I will guide you through, and join walks we currently have organised. This is a UK event though if you wish to set up walks elsewhere our webpage may help you with that. Please message me for details.

The walks are organised by those who have experienced pregnancy loss and wish to raise funds for the Miscarriage Association and not by the MA though they are fully supportive of this event.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I recieved an angel yestoday :)


----------



## bluecathy1978

I have just been on the site and donated to them. It is a lovely thing they do xx


----------



## chelle7

How long does it usually take to receive the angels? I ordered one after my miscarriage in September but it hasn't come yet. Thank you


----------



## taybear

I ordered mine just under 2 weeks ago, and I received it today. :) It is so well-made and gorgeous. So thoughtful. And the postage stamped on the package said it cost $2.07! Just to get it to me, let alone to make it!

So I donated $2 until I find a job, then I will be donating more.


----------



## yogimamma

so sweet..thanks ,My DH has been a star too,so grateful x


----------



## PetaJG

Thanks for that I might have a look, just what I need


----------

